# Ivan Emelianenko



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

has anybody else heard about the latest Emelianenko brother.. ive heard a little bit, im hearing hes training boxing and *****. this kid is gonna be a beast workin with his 2 brothers..if ne one knows anythin else bout this kid let me kno


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

does anyone got any info?? :dunno:


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

I got nothing....Basically all I know is that he is training with both of his brothers and he'll be in MMA one day. I agree with you, training with Fedor and Aleksander, he'll be a beast! Ivan was born in 1988. Best thing I could find.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow, what a find...5 years look out!!


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*great find*



jaymackz said:


> Aint much info on him yet. And yah, he'll probably be heading towards Pride in the future. Obviously, he'll get top training from his bros. i'm jealous
> anyways here's some footage of him training the bag..and what not
> 
> Ivan Emelianenko Training MMA Pride FC UFC Full (takuma) - Google Video



MUST SPREAD REP BEFORE GIVING TO Jaymackz


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

He's not as big as his brothers, so Silva better watch out!


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

samurice said:


> He's not as big as his brothers, so Silva better watch out!


yeah what weight class will he be in?? he looks tall though.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

samurice said:


> He's not as big as his brothers, so Silva better watch out!


Silva will be long gone by the time this guy makes the big show.


----------



## vader86 (Oct 15, 2006)

well i dont know if any one understood what he said so this is basicly it:
he said he will train in boxing and fighting till he is 20

not much info lol,but seems like he wants to be ready once he is 20


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Silva will be long gone by the time this guy makes the big show.


His brothers are two top ten contendors, you don't think them and their camp has the power to start him off in the big show? I can guarantee you that they will get him into Pride and that Pride already wants him. If his first fight is not in Pride it's because his camp wants him to get a few practice fights first.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Aleksander said in an interview that his brother is gonna take over the Pride show once Fedor retires undefeated.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Aleksander said in an interview that his brother is gonna take over the Pride show once Fedor retires undefeated.


yea i read that..i dunno guys he looks pretty big, by the time hes done develpoing he will be a heavyweight imo


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> yea i read that..i dunno guys he looks pretty big, by the time hes done develpoing he will be a heavyweight imo


Oh for sure he is only 18 years old. Wait till he stops growing and developes he will be a freakin monster I think. With the Emelianenkos natural skill he will definetly be champ one day, especially if Aleks does end up moving to the UFC which the rumors are saying. Once he becomes champ there the Emelianenko family will be the most dominant family in the history of mma.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> yea i read that..i dunno guys he looks pretty big, by the time hes done develpoing he will be a heavyweight imo


Oh for sure he is only 18 years old. Wait till he stops growing and developes he will be a freakin monster I think. With the Emelianenkos natural skill he will definetly be champ one day, especially if Aleks does end up moving to the UFC which the rumors are saying. Once he becomes champ there the Emelianenko family will be the most dominant family in the history of mma if they arent already just because of fedor.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

can you imagine picking on him and him being like "im going to get my big brother" kids where i grew up used to do that all the time, and id be like cool get his ass down here. can you imagine fedor showin up though?? might be the first time i ever ran from a fight. no ref no way


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Man..having 2 bro's fighting in the biggest and greatest organization(s), pride and ufc(maybe)...damn, you wouldn't know how greatful i would be...and how motivated i would be just to be on the top ... It would suck though, if he lost most of his fights


yeah i wonder if ninja secretly envys shogun. its gotta be tough to be in pride all that time, and then your little bro comes along is ends up being possibly better than wand, and wins the gp. 

you can tell they are close though so maybe not.


----------

